# Anyone else wishing Nintendo would fix the frame rate dropping?



## bam94- (Dec 29, 2020)

Honestly if I could only ask for one “quality of life” update (if it counts as that?) it would be for the drops in frame rate to be fixed.

I’ve seen a few people talk about this before but I just assumed it was because their islands were too packed and had too many items on it.

That’s not true in all cases. As I’ve been developing my island, my frame rate drops so often. It’s actually worse in docked mode. I don’t have a lot of things out on my island by any means. Like at all. It’s so disappointing that this happens in a game where you’re meant to collect items and decorate outside!

What’s your experience like on your island? I wonder if this sort of thing can even be fixed in an update?


----------



## meggiewes (Dec 29, 2020)

I have only ever experienced this on a dream island that was packed to the gills and made to look like Disneyland.

I have heard of people experiencing this when they had a large amount of flowers in one spot.


----------



## bam94- (Dec 29, 2020)

meggiewes said:


> I have only ever experienced this on a dream island that was packed to the gills and made to look like Disneyland.
> 
> I have heard of people experiencing this when they had a large amount of flowers in one spot.


Yes, I’ve experienced it on quite a few Dream Islands that were overloaded with items. I have flowers dotted around my island, but no areas packed with them. I do wonder why it’s started happening on mine when my island isn’t anything crazy.


----------



## Imaginetheday (Dec 29, 2020)

I’ve had it once. I made an area with a lot of the space items. I think the activated UFO caused it. My Land Rover (I think that’s what it’s called?) was in front of it and would sometimes delay loading.


----------



## meggiewes (Dec 29, 2020)

bam94- said:


> Yes, I’ve experienced it on quite a few Dream Islands that were overloaded with items. I have flowers dotted around my island, but no areas packed with them. I do wonder why it’s started happening on mine when my island isn’t anything crazy.



Silly question. Have you been closing the game completely down when you are done? I know I got lag in Breath of the Wild when I didn't close that game down all the way after a week.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Dec 29, 2020)

bam94- said:


> Honestly if I could only ask for one “quality of life” update (if it counts as that?) it would be for the drops in frame rate to be fixed.
> 
> I’ve seen a few people talk about this before but I just assumed it was because their islands were too packed and had too many items on it.
> 
> ...


Not sure how true this is, but I once read online that the lag in ACNH is because of the _Switch console_ and not the game itself. Someone described it as playing an advanced computer game on an early 2000s computer (or having too many windows/programs opened)- the Switch is just not capable of handling over decorated islands in ACNH.  They said there is no way for the developers to fix frame drop/lag within the game unless the Switch itself is upgraded.

Assuming this is true it makes sense since the Switch is essentially a mini computer. I bet if ACNH was made for (gaming) PCs we would not be having this problem.


----------



## iamjohnporter67 (Dec 29, 2020)

Whenever I visit dream islands the game sometimes has a hard to running at a steady frame rate especially when I see people putting down so much stuff on their island that it causes stuff to load in out of nowhere and the game would run slowly. So yeah I think thats something that would be addressed in the future if they decided to make an upgraded Switch with more power in it.


----------



## bam94- (Dec 29, 2020)

meggiewes said:


> Silly question. Have you been closing the game completely down when you are done? I know I got lag in Breath of the Wild when I didn't close that game down all the way after a week.


Ohh that’s interesting. I do close the game down completely, though I just put the Switch into Sleep mode rather than completely off. Not sure if that would affect it though?



sleepydreepy said:


> Not sure how true this is, but I once read online that the lag in ACNH is because of the _Switch console_ and not the game itself. Someone described it as playing an advanced computer game on an early 2000s computer- the Switch is just not capable of handling over decorated islands in ACNH.  They said there is no way for the developers to fix frame drop/lag within the game (except for limiting the amount of items we can have outside on our islands), unless the Switch itself is upgraded.


Ahh yeah I thought that may be the case. It’s such a shame, I do understand it happening on islands that are really densely-packed, but not those that are just moderately decorated.



iamjohnporter67 said:


> Whenever I visit dream islands the game sometimes has a hard to running at a steady frame rate especially when I see people putting down so much stuff on their island that it causes stuff to load in out of nowhere and the game would run slowly. So yeah I think thats something that would be addressed in the future if they decided to make an upgraded Switch with more power in it.


Yes I’ve had it quite a lot on Dream Islands! Such a shame because the islands are usually so pretty but just impossible to navigate when the game lags.


----------



## bebebese (Dec 29, 2020)

bam94- said:


> Ohh that’s interesting. I do close the game down completely, though I just put the Switch into Sleep mode rather than completely off. Not sure if that would affect it though?


It does; turning it off prevents something called memory leak. It's like clearing the cache so your switch is less cluttered.


----------



## -Lumi- (Dec 29, 2020)

I’ve heard a lot about lag in the game but didn’t experience it until the other day! I visited somebody’s island and it was _beautiful _but the whole time I was there I was afraid my game was going to crash. It was so slow and choppy, I’m assuming because they had decorations & waterfalls all over.

I figured it was just my internet connection being bad, lol. It’s definitely frustrating that your own island is slow, without having visitors over or anything. I feel like maybe there should have been an object limit to what you can place on your island? If the game can’t handle tons of outdoor furniture & waterfalls I feel like they should’ve capped it or something? I’m not sure :/

Hopefully they improve the lag in the future though so you can enjoy your island!


----------



## Bluebellie (Dec 29, 2020)

I’ve never had frame rate drop in my town. I don’t like clutter though, so everything is quite neat and I haven’t over decorated much. I do experience it in dream towns though. A lot. 
I have plans for a very messy area, that I started to work on. Here’s hoping all stays nice and no  frame rate  drop.


----------



## Garrett (Dec 29, 2020)

I haven't noticed any frame drops on my island. I've seen items pop up when visiting densely decorated islands, but I've never experienced any slowdown.


----------



## Bluebellie (Dec 29, 2020)

meggiewes said:


> I have only ever experienced this on a dream island that was packed to the gills and made to look like Disneyland.
> 
> I have heard of people experiencing this when they had a large amount of flowers in one spot.


That’s weird 
I have my beaches and the area surrounding filled with flowers completely with no spaces in between. I don’t think it’s flowers or items much. It looks to me like it’s more waterfalls and custom paths.


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Dec 29, 2020)

sleepydreepy said:


> Not sure how true this is, but I once read online that the lag in ACNH is because of the _Switch console_ and not the game itself. Someone described it as playing an advanced computer game on an early 2000s computer (or having too many windows/programs opened)- the Switch is just not capable of handling over decorated islands in ACNH.  They said there is no way for the developers to fix frame drop/lag within the game unless the Switch itself is upgraded.
> 
> Assuming this is true it makes sense since the Switch is essentially a mini computer. I bet if ACNH was made for (gaming) PCs we would not be having this problem.


So in theory, if i connected my switch by HDMI to my pc capture card the lag might minimize or stop? I have seen youtubers dream a town that was very packed and not get lag? I was confused and wondered how it worked. Would this possibly work? Is the screen unresponsive to the items or the actual 'brains' of the switch?


----------



## sleepydreepy (Dec 29, 2020)

princess.looking.for.frog said:


> So in theory, if i connected my switch by HDMI to my pc capture card the lag might minimize or stop? I have seen youtubers dream a town that was very packed and not get lag? I was confused and wondered how it worked. Would this possibly work? Is the screen unresponsive to the items or the actual 'brains' of the switch?


Theoretically yes, it would minimize the lag,  but the switch system itself needs an upgrade if we expect to get rid of lag completely.


----------



## Airysuit (Dec 29, 2020)

I tend to have a little frame rate drop in my larger flowerfields, but only when it rains/snows or when its very windy 
Luckily those fields are kinda excluded so i don't walk by them that often anyway


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Dec 29, 2020)

We just need to get the next generation Nintendo Switch console! The hardware is due for an upgrade.


----------



## Raz (Dec 29, 2020)

My island isn't packed with items and even then, I had this problem in a specific area. I think the reason was all the wind physics because of the amount of trees, hedges and flowers around the area, as there was a lot of moving parts. I can't think of anything else that could explain such a massive drop in frame rate in an area like this.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 29, 2020)

yes omg!! my town is covered in flowers (and I mean it's COVERED) and the frame rate constantly drops


----------



## Noel_in_Sunrise (Dec 29, 2020)

Hm. My mom's island is ~75% covered in flowers and she doesn't experience any lag. I wonder why? I wish we knew for sure what causes this.


----------



## Uffe (Dec 29, 2020)

Unfortunately it's a console issue, so I don't know how they'd be able to fix this unless they decided to release a Switch with more power to prevent this from occurring. I suppose they could update the game to try to resolve the issue, but it probably wouldn't do much.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 30, 2020)

Yep, I wish the game didn't feel like I was trying to run in quicksand.


----------



## RedPanda (Dec 31, 2020)

I feel like it gets really bad during special events, not sure why but maybe all the extra stuff they have to render in the town plaza. It's frustrating. I have a full island but it's not extremely full. I have trained myself not to run past furnished outdoor areas because I also hate seeing unloaded furniture load as I go by - it kind of spoils the vibe.


----------



## bam94- (Jan 2, 2021)

I’ve noticed that it’s worse for me during the day, I never notice it at nighttime. Also when it’s windy it’s really really bad!


----------



## JellyBeans (Jan 2, 2021)

I've always found it to be the worst in dream islands too - some people's islands are so densely packed to a point where I can't understand how they'd enjoy playing on it, although to be fair they are often gorgeous. there's one specific area on my island that usually glitches a little when I first walk through it, even though I don't think it's too cramped. it does suck if it's a console issue but I guess it makes sense


----------



## Baroque (Jan 2, 2021)

I mean, I wouldn’t say no, especially as I add more and more stuff to my island, but it’s not like it’s ruining my experience so far or anything. Heck, at least the game isn’t crashing every hour like Cyberpunk 2077, I’ll take what I can get.


----------



## Mick (Jan 2, 2021)

The whole lag problem is unfortunately a combination of two problems: Nintendo prioritising their consoles being different over having lots of processing power, and the development team choosing graphical quality over performance.

The game is very pretty for a switch game, but this means that even with all the game design tricks they used to make it less laggy, the game is just pushing the limits of the console most of the time. When people go wild with custom patterns, items and waterscaping, it just pushes it far over the edge.

It's not something they could fix without making the game uglier or without releasing a more powerful version of the Switch. I'm still kinda hoping for the second option, but there's no guarantee there.


----------



## hellFlower (Jan 2, 2021)

I'm not entirely sure it's purely an issue with the Switch, historically the AC team kinda sucks at optimisation. I mean, WW ran at like 20-24fps (maybe even lower?), and NL only ran at 30fps (really weird since the 3DS can support it at 60fps just fine since it has 3D mode) like NH does. GC and CF managed to run at 60fps, but they're both ports, so hardly a fair comparison.

I'm no expert or anything, but I think one of New Horizons' biggest issues is that it doesn't cull stuff anywhere near as aggressively as it should. This is really noticeable in Shesez's latest Boundary Break video on the game. You can see furniture items, bugs and villagers that should be way off-screen, given that the ground underneath them has disappeared are still being rendered. It looks like all the buildings in your village are being rendered at all times too. It's no wonder why the game struggles to load in new items when it's still rendering (not to mention physics calculations as well) stuff you aren't even remotely going to see. 

I don't think New Horizons will ever run at a rock solid 30fps - not with the current hardware of the Switch, but it shouldn't be anywhere as bad as it is right now.


----------



## Rika092 (Jan 2, 2021)

So I definitely experienced the drop frames on cluttered islands like everyone else is saying, but something else I noticed is that on my own island (which is not cluttered at all), sometimes when Im running around my town the shadows of the trees would be delayed. I notice it because I like to play during day time, and I can clearly see spots where on previous second there’s no shadow but the next second the shadow would show up. I do have lots of trees on my island but not to the point of a dense forest I don’t think. So far though as it doesn’t really impact the gameplay, I’ve just been ignoring it basically.


----------



## Splinter (Jan 2, 2021)

I'm surprised they didn't put more of a limit on the amount of stuff that can be placed with all the slow downs that can occur.


----------



## Monokuma73 (Jan 2, 2021)

sleepydreepy said:


> Not sure how true this is, but I once read online that the lag in ACNH is because of the _Switch console_ and not the game itself. Someone described it as playing an advanced computer game on an early 2000s computer (or having too many windows/programs opened)- the Switch is just not capable of handling over decorated islands in ACNH.  They said there is no way for the developers to fix frame drop/lag within the game unless the Switch itself is upgraded.



Switch is the newest Nintendo console. I wouldn't imagine to buy (in the future) new / faster console, because current one is not able to handle game, developed ONLY for a single model / version of hardware, it would be pointless.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jan 2, 2021)

sleepydreepy said:


> Not sure how true this is, but I once read online that the lag in ACNH is because of the _Switch console_ and not the game itself. Someone described it as playing an advanced computer game on an early 2000s computer (or having too many windows/programs opened)- the Switch is just not capable of handling over decorated islands in ACNH.  They said there is no way for the developers to fix frame drop/lag within the game unless the Switch itself is upgraded.
> 
> Assuming this is true it makes sense since the Switch is essentially a mini computer. I bet if ACNH was made for (gaming) PCs we would not be having this problem.



This. It's not the games fault, it's the systems fault. And also Nintendo's fault kinds for this being kind of an oversite. We FINALLY get to decorate outside of our houses, ofCOURSE we're gonna put alot of stuff out, but the system simply can not handle it. Which is really stupid. I don't think any updates to the game will cause the framerate to stop dropping, unfortunately. I'm not sure how likely Nintendo will release an update for the system itself that would fix not only NH framerate drops, but other game FR drops (Age of Calamity, BOTW in like literally 3 areas of the world, just to name examples). I'm not sure if such update can be released for a system problem like that. I know I've heard of system updates fixing system problems (for other consoles thou, not Switch) but not all problems can be fixed with an update, that's really more so for smaller issues.

More on the topic, I have FR drop on a few areas of my island, which makes me kinda mad. My island is no where packed like I've seen other islands are, but I still get drops in some areas. I know what the culprit is (Flick please come get these bugs) but that's only for one area. I have I think 1 or 2 other areas of drop, both of which are not cluttered like the first area. Weather I play on TV mode or handheld I still see the dropping. I want to say it is only the slightest bit not as bad on TV, but I'm honestly not sure as it is a system thing, not necessarily a 'which mode are you playing on' thing.


----------



## AssassinVicz (Jan 2, 2021)

I’ll be honest, I’ve never seen this as an issue? Anytime that my game has dropped, it usually picks back up like it never happened. My island isn’t crammed full of furniture but it does have a decent amount of trees, bushes, flowers etc around. So I don’t see it as an issue personally.

The only time my switch has lagged highly, was visiting islands which was crammed full of stuff whilst trading or dream addresses which were crammed full aswell. I know a lot of people on this thread are blaming it on the switch but, I really don’t believe its a switch issue. I really doubt the producer of this animal crossing instalment, was expecting people to cram every single area they could with furniture or terraform any space existing. They were probably expecting new Leaf level of designs, not an over the top type. (Going by Nintendo’s official island)

 Considering this game is being updated, there could possibly be a frame rate update... but I doubt it.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Jan 2, 2021)

Stella-Io said:


> This. It's not the games fault, it's the systems fault. And also Nintendo's fault kinds for this being kind of an oversite. We FINALLY get to decorate outside of our houses, ofCOURSE we're gonna put alot of stuff out, but the system simply can not handle it. Which is really stupid. I don't think any updates to the game will cause the framerate to stop dropping, unfortunately. I'm not sure how likely Nintendo will release an update for the system itself that would fix not only NH framerate drops, but other game FR drops (Age of Calamity, BOTW in like literally 3 areas of the world, just to name examples). I'm not sure if such update can be released for a system problem like that. I know I've heard of system updates fixing system problems (for other consoles thou, not Switch) but not all problems can be fixed with an update, that's really more so for smaller issues.


I've been thinking a lot about this lately since my island is experiencing lag in several areas. Frame drop is definitely Nintendo's fault, but its surprising that its even an issue. When you think about other major gaming consoles like xbox and playstation, frame drop is (mostly) unheard of. But I guess frame drop exists because the Switch is still considered a hand held console (despite its docking ability), and perhaps Nintendo is expecting too much out of it with the games they are developing for it. Idk.


----------



## bam94- (Jan 4, 2021)

AssassinVicz said:


> The only time my switch has lagged highly, was visiting islands which was crammed full of stuff whilst trading or dream addresses which were crammed full aswell. I know a lot of people on this thread are blaming it on the switch but, I really don’t believe its a switch issue. I really doubt the producer of this animal crossing instalment, was expecting people to cram every single area they could with furniture or terraform any space existing.


Yes, cramming every single area with furniture or terraforming would understandably cause a lot of frame rate dropping everywhere, which I can understand. And for most Dream Islands I’ve visited, that’s the case. But on my own island, which is barely terraformed, and no area has more than 10(?) pieces of furniture across the whole screen, I can’t believe it gets so glitchy to walk through!

Like I said previously, it’s so awful when it’s windy on my island. Maybe it’s the detail on the trees with the winter snow? No idea. But when islands aren’t crammed full and it still happens, I do believe it to be a huge oversight!


----------



## AssassinVicz (Jan 4, 2021)

bam94- said:


> Yes, cramming every single area with furniture or terraforming would understandably cause a lot of frame rate dropping everywhere, which I can understand. And for most Dream Islands I’ve visited, that’s the case. But on my own island, which is barely terraformed, and no area has more than 10(?) pieces of furniture across the whole screen, I can’t believe it gets so glitchy to walk through!
> 
> Like I said previously, it’s so awful when it’s windy on my island. Maybe it’s the detail on the trees with the winter snow? No idea. But when islands aren’t crammed full and it still happens, I do believe it to be a huge oversight!



It could be an affect with the wind? Usually when it’s windy on my island, I just notice the trees being bad and not the switch chugging.

 But you have a point, if your island is lagging and there’s barely any terraforming then Nintendo needs to address it.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Jan 4, 2021)

bam94- said:


> Yes, cramming every single area with furniture or terraforming would understandably cause a lot of frame rate dropping everywhere, which I can understand. And for most Dream Islands I’ve visited, that’s the case. But on my own island, which is barely terraformed, and no area has more than 10(?) pieces of furniture across the whole screen, I can’t believe it gets so glitchy to walk through!
> 
> Like I said previously, it’s so awful when it’s windy on my island. Maybe it’s the detail on the trees with the winter snow? No idea. But when islands aren’t crammed full and it still happens, I do believe it to be a huge oversight!





AssassinVicz said:


> It could be an affect with the wind? Usually when it’s windy on my island, I just notice the trees being bad and not the switch chugging.
> 
> But you have a point, if your island is lagging and there’s barely any terraforming then Nintendo needs to address it.


Yes, I've read that lag gets worse with animated items, furniture like fish tanks _and_ trees included, because you're right, trees "sway" in the wind/have a special animation (flowers as well) and contribute to lag.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 4, 2021)

I'd love it but let's be realistic here. Nintendo is most likely pushing the limits of what the Switch can do. So it's more of the system rather than the game itself.


----------



## Holla (Jan 4, 2021)

Like others have said it's a console issue. They would have to greatly lower the picture resolution/weather effects etc. in order to make loading faster and have less frame drops in "busy areas".

I don't mind the problem too much as I have my island decently decorated to the point I'm happy with but it's not cluttered either. I don't experience any frame rate drops when on my island. I only notice it when visiting super packed islands which are often well decorated but I personally don't like walking around an island with little space. Or islands that have gone crazy with terraforming a bunch of intricate cliffs and/or waterfalls.

I do feel bad for those who are effected by this problem. Sadly there's not likely a fix other than a rumored "Switch Pro" in the future and I'm sure it'll be even more expensive than the regular switch if it really does happen.


----------



## huuussein (Jan 4, 2021)

i must be honest and say that i haven't experienced frame drops playing animal crossing thus far, but i'll try and pay more attention to that next time i'm playing if you guys say so :O or maybe i just don't have a lot of stuff on my island that makes my switch act up    however, just recently i watched a friend of mine play phoenix rising and the frame drops during combat were just horrible :| i would love for nintendo to come out with a more powerful version of the console, but i would also be mad as i just purchased my switch LOL


----------



## Elias_ (Jan 4, 2021)

I don't think the frame rate is a hardware issue but can be attributed to poor optimisation. A lot of more demanding titles run at a higher and/or more stable frame rate on the Switch. Of course, the game would run much better on more powerful hardware, but that's hardly an excuse. Animal Crossing doesn't simulate physics for characters, for instance, and doesn't have to render too many objects at once since the camera can't be rotated freely.

Another indicator of subpar optimisation are the loading times. There is no reason for the game to take this long to load. As a result, I think that optimisation just wasn't a focus during development, which also makes sense: the game is no fast-paced action title that demands 60 fps at all times to be playable. Moreover, the frame drops are only ever noticeable if you spend a lot of time decorating your island. Most players will probably never experience them.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Jan 4, 2021)

Never noticed anything with framerate. Didn't even know that was an issue for this game. I have seen assets pop in and out of use when there is a burden on the physical memory...but, only when there is a lot in one place.


----------



## TommyTDL (Jan 4, 2021)

We created a rather large diner with red and white tile floor and the framerate lag is REALLY REALLY choppy and bad as soon as the diner comes on the screen. It's pretty annoying but we put too much work into it to do something different so we just endure it ... for now.


----------



## Aubrey895 (Jan 4, 2021)

Ugh I hate this so much! It’s all I can focus on.


----------



## Elias_ (Jan 4, 2021)

They could improve the frame rate with updates. Have there been updates in the past that said that they worked on performance?


----------



## Orieii (Jan 14, 2021)

This bothers me so much  ..I admit, my 2nd island is cramped, but it still hurts. I've been working really hard in terms of decorating, I don't want to undo my progress


----------



## nammie (Jan 15, 2021)

Yes this is one of the major things turning me off from playing for longer periods of time 

the worst part is I'm pretty sure its because my console is older (bought my switch the year it was released); whenever my friends visit my island either directly or through my dream address (and they all have newer switches), none of them experience the drastic frame drops I get. Like the areas where it's lagging aren't even that filled with stuff?? I don't get it.

ACNH is also basically unplayable for me docked because the lag gets even worse... which is sad because it looks so much more beautiful on my TV.

Honestly if Nintendo released a switch pro or something that would fix the horrible lag I'd buy it.


----------



## AmericanCat26 (Jan 15, 2021)

Can you hear your Switch's fans when playing? And does it get hot to the touch? I doubt this is the problem, (like others said, it's most likely the limitations of the hardware) but your Switch could be in the need of a good clean. Might be something worth checking out in any case.




TommyTDL said:


> We created a rather large diner with red and white tile floor and the framerate lag is REALLY REALLY choppy and bad as soon as the diner comes on the screen. It's pretty annoying but we put too much work into it to do something different so we just endure it ... for now.
> View attachment 349826



I know this isn't relevant to the thread, but your diner is _so _cute! ❤


----------



## watercolorwish (Jan 15, 2021)

Ugh, the framerate drop is the worst. Especially when you need to get things done around the island. It makes me want to just put the game down and not play for like a week. And I’m in the same boat. I don’t have many animated items outside in most places yet it still lags 

It happens the most around my resident services area. Right behind it is where my nook and ables are. I think the cluster of buildings and addition of a few flowers, trees and furniture could be whats causing it. Like you said though, for a game about customizing the land as much as you want this is a big problem that needs an update or something


----------



## Angelbearpuppy (Jan 15, 2021)

I have never seen any frame drops, bir to be honest I have not kept an island more than a handdul of months. Hoping to chamge that this year, so this discussion os intresting to follkw and file away for information.


----------



## BigBadButterfree (Jan 15, 2021)

I have sections of my island that are completely covered in flowers (like, the entire screen lol) and every time I walk through there the frame rate drops. It doesn't bother me from a gameplay standpoint, but is more just a reminder that I need to clean it up.

I don't know if there's really anything that can be done about it, to be honest. The hardware simply might not allow it. If they make a "switch pro" like the rumors that might be a different story. It reminds me of Pokemon Sun and Moon. My friend had a new 3DS and I just had a regular. My game moved so slowly between overworld and battles, and hers didn't. Also, Z-moves took forever to load on mine.


----------



## bam94- (Jan 16, 2021)

AmericanCat26 said:


> Can you hear your Switch's fans when playing? And does it get hot to the touch? I doubt this is the problem, (like others said, it's most likely the limitations of the hardware) but your Switch could be in the need of a good clean. Might be something worth checking out in any case.


I only ever really notice my Switch's fan when I first boot up the game and it's on the loading screen. It doesn't get hot to touch though, just a little warm?



watercolorwish said:


> Ugh, the framerate drop is the worst. Especially when you need to get things done around the island. It makes me want to just put the game down and not play for like a week. And I’m in the same boat. I don’t have many animated items outside in most places yet it still lags
> 
> It happens the most around my resident services area. Right behind it is where my nook and ables are. I think the cluster of buildings and addition of a few flowers, trees and furniture could be whats causing it. Like you said though, for a game about customizing the land as much as you want this is a big problem that needs an update or something


I get frame rate drop on the walk up to my Nook's and Able's, which are next to each other. And also near my Resident Services too, so I do think the buildings contribute. It's _almost_ fine when it's not windy on my island! But when it's windy and all the flowers and trees are moving, it's so slow.



BigBadButterfree said:


> I have sections of my island that are completely covered in flowers (like, the entire screen lol) and every time I walk through there the frame rate drops. It doesn't bother me from a gameplay standpoint, but is more just a reminder that I need to clean it up.
> 
> I don't know if there's really anything that can be done about it, to be honest. The hardware simply might not allow it. If they make a "switch pro" like the rumors that might be a different story. It reminds me of Pokemon Sun and Moon. My friend had a new 3DS and I just had a regular. My game moved so slowly between overworld and battles, and hers didn't. Also, Z-moves took forever to load on mine.



Yeah, I don't have areas covered with flowers but they are dotted around the whole island. Not too many in one place, but I do think the flowers contribute. I don't have any crazy terraforming (I'm not that creative!) so it must just be some flowers and furniture doing it for me!


----------

